

Journal of a Retired Startup Guy - budowski
http://bucketlistjournal.com/post/42582741298/intro

======
sunnybythesea
>“What’s money? A man is a success if he gets up in the >morning and goes to
bed at night and in between does what he > wants to do.” — Bob Dylan

Love that quote

------
zuk
Great stuff, agree with every word.

------
omribaumer
I love it.

